# Back Rib Experiment



## damascusmaker (Jul 24, 2017)

12 hours @165. Just removed from bath and into fridge. Waiting for the grill later today.













IMG_1656.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















IMG_1659.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm curious on this one.  I haven't done ribs yet.  Looking forward to more info/pictures!


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 24, 2017)

Just sauced, about 25 minutes on the grill indirect.













IMG_1660.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 24, 2017






Moved to the heat for finishing, heat and smoke. At this point probing fairly tender but IT only around 130













IMG_1661.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 24, 2017






I'm learning too gnatboy911


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 24, 2017)

Off the Grill, guessing about 45 min. 













IMG_1662.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















IMG_1663.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 24, 2017






let's eat!













IMG_1664.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















IMG_1665.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jul 24, 2017)

Well they look delicious!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 24, 2017)

ok..  it's been an hour..  surely you should be done eating/cleaning/belching by now ... how were they ??


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 24, 2017)

I'll call this experiment a success. Not the best ribs I ever had but very good. Texture, tenderness, moisture all good but short on the crusty bits and smoke flavor. If I ever do it again I will allow for more time on the grill.  This would be great in a situation where the ribs could be cooked ahead of time and tossed on a grill an hour or so before time to eat. Also the guy I was watching on You-tube doing this put a few drops of liquid smoke in the SV bag before sealing, I was out at the critical time. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2017)

They look really good, but it's hard to beat ribs in the smoker!

Al


----------



## biaviian (Sep 19, 2017)

What do you think about putting them in a smoker for an hour or two before the SV bath?  I have two racks sitting in the fridge.  I plan on doing one in the smoker, as I normally would, and one using SV and finishing on a grill.  However, I am thinking of smoking the SV rack for an hour before the bath.  Thoughts?


----------



## meatsweats86 (Sep 19, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> What do you think about putting them in a smoker for an hour or two before the SV bath?  I have two racks sitting in the fridge.  I plan on doing one in the smoker, as I normally would, and one using SV and finishing on a grill.  However, I am thinking of smoking the SV rack for an hour before the bath.  Thoughts?


I've done this with a brisket before. Smoked till it hit 140°, then SV for 12 hours, then put under the broiler to dry the bark. Turned out very well.  I would say try smoking for 2 hours, then SV. Figuring out the temp and time will be the difficult part. I would say keep the temp lower, otherwise the ribs will turn to mush and you'll have pulled pork. You could then finish on the grill or broiler since it already has the smoke.  Keep us posted!


----------



## meatsweats86 (Sep 19, 2017)

damascusmaker said:


> 12 hours @165. Just removed from bath and into fridge. Waiting for the grill later today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will this cooler fit a full size Packer Brisket? Looking to do the cooler mod for my Anova, but want one big enough for a full size brisket.


----------



## damascusmaker (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't believe the cooler I have would be good for a full brisket. It's 17.5 X 12 X 5 inches deep, Inside dimensions.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 17, 2017)

I usually just smoke my ribs on my Big Joe but when I do BB ribs on the SV, I will smoke them for about 2 hrs at 225°. I then pull them, seal them up and put them in the SV bath for about 10 hrs at 165°. I take them out and put them on the Big Joe at 350° for about an hour, to get a little bark. I then sauce each side for about 30 minutes, to let the sauce set. They come out very tender, with good smoke flavor but not a lot of bark. My wife prefers them this way, as she likes fall off the bone ribs. I prefer just smoked and cooked until they still have a little tug when you bite into them.


----------

